# 16th August "Kneesworth" meet (Royston/Cambs area)



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Everyone welcome

Well with the July meet being such an over whelmingly success :lol: we need to get the August meet sorted. I'm sure there will be lots of post National Day banter to catch up on.

All welcome. If you have not been to a meeting before don't be nervous pop along and just ask for Norman and I'll do the introductions.

We start arriving 7:15pm ish and are around till 10:30pm.

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, Dunsbridge Turnpike, Shepreth, Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6RA. Tel:01763 260414 (Its on the A10).

So please post whether you will be able to attend.

Norman

*Attendees:- *
NormStrm 
genocidalduck
NaughTTy
moley
Joe (from Bedford)
LoTTie
spilmah


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Yes please


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Yup i should be good.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Yup i should be good.


You _should_ be good, but if the Polish waitress is still there you probably won't be :wink: :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Yup i should be good.
> ...


Nope im a semi taken man now. So i'll behave!


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Norm, put me down, the diary's free.

Moley


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Mar 19, 2004)

shame... i just bought myself another decent car.. but im in ireland for this meet... will have to come to the next one to meet you guys though


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks for posting guys 8)

Anyone else going to join us 

Norman


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I think I'll have to give this one a miss Norm as my house completes on the 18th.

I will try and make the next one though as I'd like a passenger ride in the infamous RS4


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Almost sure i can make it


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

Definetly tempted by this, what will be the itinerary for the evening??

:lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

baynesey said:


> Definetly tempted by this, what will be the itinerary for the evening??
> 
> :lol:


First up a few drinks and mindless chit chat about anything. Also cars gets mentioned from time to time. Sit down eat dinner. Just one course unless your tempted by desert. Then if anyone wants to do someone that someone else has done they will tell you whats the best way etc. No doubt this month i will be taking a couple of people for passenger rides. Just because i want to show my big willy off :roll:  . All in all its good fun.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> .....Then if anyone wants to do someone that someone else has done they will tell you whats the best way etc..... All in all its good fun.


  :? :lol:

Where's everybody else then? We definitely need more at ths meet to make up for last month. If Norman and I can drive 70ish miles to get there I'm sure a few more can :wink:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NaughTTy said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > .....Then if anyone wants to do someone that someone else has done they will tell you whats the best way etc..... All in all its good fun.
> ...


and me 60 miles in my gas guzzler


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Yep - forgot about that - that's probably double the expense of my trip :lol:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Had an email from Joe (from Bedford) who I met at Gaydon that he will be joining us 8)

A few more would be most welcome


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

I might be bringing the QS down to this one. 8)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

LoTTie said:


> I might be bringing the QS down to this one. 8)


Would be great if you could make the meet


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NickP said:


> I think I'll have to give this one a miss Norm as my house completes on the 18th.
> 
> I will try and make the next one though as I'd like a passenger ride in the infamous RS4


Thought I had replied already, anyway hope the move goes well Nick. Not moving far as we need our supply of wheel cleaner :wink:

See you soon.

Norman


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

NormStrm said:


> LoTTie said:
> 
> 
> > I might be bringing the QS down to this one. 8)
> ...


It's ok Norm she will be making it. We will be arriving together....Well if she can keep up :wink:


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Sorry Norm, I can't make this one. I Will hopefully make it along to the next one :roll:


----------



## LoTTie (Aug 2, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > LoTTie said:
> ...


 :roll: :wink: family saloon......versus hot coupe......yeah yeah yeah... :roll:


----------



## baynesey (Jul 20, 2006)

Not going to make this as we are going to see a German Shepherd that we may be rehoming tomorrow evening .. maybe next time


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> Sorry Norm, I can't make this one. I Will hopefully make it along to the next one :roll:


Thanks for letting us know. See you next month


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

LoTTie said:


> :roll: :wink: family saloon......versus hot coupe......yeah yeah yeah... :roll:


Like the rationale there Lottie 8) :lol:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

baynesey said:


> Not going to make this as we are going to see a German Shepherd that we may be rehoming tomorrow evening .. maybe next time


Good luck with the rehoming.


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

Hi Norman

Im going to do my best to get to this one, especialy as I still have Bell 



Sam XX


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

spilmah said:


> Hi Norman
> 
> Im going to do my best to get to this one, especialy as I still have Bell
> 
> ...


Will be great to see you Sam

:-* :-* :-*


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

spilmah said:


> Hi Norman
> 
> Im going to do my best to get to this one, especialy as I still have Bell
> 
> ...


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks for organising last night Norman - another good Kneesworth meet  Great to see some newbies and a prospective young TTOC member :wink:

Peter - Loved the colour combo in your car - superb interior.

Thanks for the ride in yours Jamie - stunning stunning car - love those squeezy seats and the noise is just beautiful 8)

Didn't really get to see Joe's car - was it Avus?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Thanks Norm for another good meet.

Paul No problem... Sorry about not letting you have ago. I forgot. Next month you can


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Thanks Norm for another good meet.
> 
> Paul No problem... Sorry about not letting you have ago. I forgot. Next month you can


No problem mate - I should have asked sooner :roll: I'll steal the keys off you next month without asking :lol: :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Cheers guys.

Great to see new people joining the "Kneesworth" crew 8)

So a big thanks to Joe, Yvonne, Peter, Sophie and of course our youngest member Jessie 

 forgot to get the camera out until it was too dark outside, but agree with NaughTTy - Peter's Merlin Purple with vanilla leather interior. Joe has a very tidy Avus with silver leather interior.

Here are the few shot's I took, missed you Paul sorry but you were out getting squeezed in the RS4 :wink:














































Look forward to seeing everyone @ the 13th Sept meet. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Thanks Norman for organising this event. Good chatting to everyone and seeing several new faces.

As I followed Joe and Yvonne out of the car park, I noticed the registration of their Avus/Silver leather TT - couldn't believe it but it was my first TT  Glad it's gone to a good home - I did leave the TTOC badge on the boot - I think it was still there but was a bit dark to be sure.

Look forward to the September meet.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

moley said:


> Thanks Norman for organising this event. Good chatting to everyone and seeing several new faces.
> 
> As I followed Joe and Yvonne out of the car park, I noticed the registration of their Avus/Silver leather TT - couldn't believe it but it was my first TT  Glad it's gone to a good home - I did leave the TTOC badge on the boot - I think it was still there but was a bit dark to be sure.
> 
> ...


Fantastic Moley - it really is a small world


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

To Norman, Moley, NaughTTy & Jamie

Thanks for making us welcome at the meet on Wednesday - was very nervous - in fact, cacking my pants!!

To other newbies...go for it! Good food, good company - and great cars.

Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

moley said:


> I noticed the registration of their Avus/Silver leather TT - couldn't believe it but it was my first TT


You hadn't left your show plates on again had you :lol:



moley said:


> I did leave the TTOC badge on the boot - I think it was still there but was a bit dark to be sure.


Yes still there 8)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

OuTTlaw said:


> To Norman, Moley, NaughTTy & Jamie
> 
> Thanks for making us welcome at the meet on Wednesday - was very nervous - in fact, cacking my pants!!
> 
> ...


Glad you all enjoyed yourselves. Need to get a pic of the TT as a sig picture. If you have any good pics email me one and I'll let you know how to display it.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

NormStrm said:


> moley said:
> 
> 
> > I noticed the registration of their Avus/Silver leather TT - couldn't believe it but it was my first TT
> ...


 :lol: Not this time.



NormStrm said:


> moley said:
> 
> 
> > I did leave the TTOC badge on the boot - I think it was still there but was a bit dark to be sure.
> ...


Excellent. Wasn't sure whether to take it off or not, but thought it would be good advertising 8)

Moley


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

OuTTlaw said:


> To Norman, Moley, NaughTTy & Jamie
> 
> Thanks for making us welcome at the meet on Wednesday - was very nervous - in fact, cacking my pants!!
> 
> ...


Hi Peter & Sophie (& Jessie),

Your first post - welcome to the world of the forum - you've obviously sorted the how to's on your PC [smiley=computer.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Hopefully see you next time.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Next meet details here :- http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=68604

Roll up roll up :lol:


----------

